# NEGA cook out camp out food and roll call!



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2010)

If you're gonna be there, post up and I'd like to have some sorta lunch thing Saturday...even if its just burgers and hotdogs 

We'll be bringin wood for the firepit for sure, and I have a 3'x3' archery target I'm bringin too. 

I'll wait for food items to see what everyone else is able to bring...it doesn't have to be much, I know times are tough for all of us right now 



			
				from original thread said:
			
		

> March 12-14
> 
> Primitive meaning no running water, or outhouses.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 12, 2010)

I am in


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2010)

would love to drop by. Not sure if I will be able to spend the whole weekend. Will try to think up somethin to eat.
Snowy, you goin to WAR?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd sure like to come,but I'm going to a weekend squirrel hunt the last weekend of this month,and then WAR III.If I go to one more,I might be campin' _permanently!_

I'll be with y'all in spirit,though.Look close in the smoke from the campfire.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Snowy, you goin to WAR?



Nope, we won't be able to make WAR due to scheduling and budget conflicts. Yall have fun!


So is anyone else gonna be up here for the campout?  Or is it gonna end up bein slim pickins


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 15, 2010)

*Slim Pickings*

Unfortunetly I am not slim  so I cannot say anything...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Unfortunetly I am not slim  so I cannot say anything...



figure of speech 

Im just tryin to figure out how many will be there


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 16, 2010)

I can prolly come Friday and camp for a night.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2010)

*I know*



SnowHunter said:


> figure of speech
> 
> Im just tryin to figure out how many will be there



I know just trying to get more responses.....


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 16, 2010)

I wont be able to make it either,  Im going to be at the American Bass anglers tourny and BBQ cookoff at Laural park that weekend, Im going to try and win the BBQ cookoff!!! yall have fun!!


----------



## hoochfisher (Feb 18, 2010)

i'm gonna do my best to show up for at least an evening!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2010)

Hmmmm.....? anyone?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 23, 2010)

its whatever for me


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2010)

Goin to War the weekend before. Budget won't let me do two in a row. Come on down to War Snowy. You can pull it off.


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Goin to War the weekend before. Budget won't let me do two in a row. Come on down to War Snowy. You can pull it off.



I second that!  Just bring yourselves!  We'll have enough food to go around


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, our new tent came in today!! We will be out there Friday, Sat and Sunday!!!

C'mon Yall!!! we'll have a good time whether its 5 people or 50  

Kerri...Its that huntin property I told you about...I gotta run down there in the next day or so, to get the cross street so folks that want to come can mapquest it...


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Feb 27, 2010)

I might try and be there Saturday afternoon if I can get out of the plant in time. Is the location between Athens and Commerce ????


----------



## pfharris1965 (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*

Cool!  Sheila and I would like to try and drop by and hang out for a while.  Is there a chance we can shoot some skeet?  We will pick up a box and bring a shot gun or two.  Also, can we bring the ATV's?  Is there room to ride?

Also, we will grab some groceries to contribute to the stock, what do you need?



Looking forward to meeting everyone if we make it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2010)

backwoodsjoe said:


> I might try and be there Saturday afternoon if I can get out of the plant in time. Is the location between Athens and Commerce ????


Yup, sure is. Probably gonna ride down tomorrow and check out the pasture. I'm hopin its not too wet. Gonna get cross streets and post em (gate is just past that) so yall will have a better idea where it is.



pfharris1965 said:


> Cool!  Sheila and I would like to try and drop by and hang out for a while.  Is there a chance we can shoot some skeet?  We will pick up a box and bring a shot gun or two.  Also, can we bring the ATV's?  Is there room to ride?
> 
> Also, we will grab some groceries to contribute to the stock, what do you need?
> 
> ...



Thats a negative on the skeet and ATV's. Horse pasture behind and to the side, neighbors would be kickin up a fuss. And the ATV's is a no-go from the property owner. 


One thing...there might be a couple (just 2 liluns) cows in the pasture for the event  They won't bother us though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll at least make it for one night, weather permitting. The boy's new soccer schedule isn't out yet and I don't know if he'll have a game or not that weekend. But one way or another I'll make a showin'.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*



SnowHunter said:


> Thats a negative on the skeet and ATV's. Horse pasture behind and to the side, neighbors would be kickin up a fuss. And the ATV's is a no-go from the property owner.
> 
> 
> One thing...there might be a couple (just 2 liluns) cows in the pasture for the event  They won't bother us though


 
Okay...gotcha!  Thanks......we can bring some groceries and hang out then...have you posted directions?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I'll at least make it for one night, weather permitting. The boy's new soccer schedule isn't out yet and I don't know if he'll have a game or not that weekend. But one way or another I'll make a showin'.






pfharris1965 said:


> Okay...gotcha!  Thanks......we can bring some groceries and hang out then...have you posted directions?



No directions yet. Stand by till tomorrow...gonna run down and get cross streets and check the grounds


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


 
It's been too long since I've seen ya' Sista. I have to get there...


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It's been too long since I've seen ya' Sista. I have to get there...





<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MmFN9C9PVpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MmFN9C9PVpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 27, 2010)

I may make an appearance....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I may make an appearance....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I may make an appearance....



Mee too


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 28, 2010)

You got the cross streets?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> PM Snowhunter for directions



I did


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 1, 2010)

*...*



Sterlo58 said:


> I did


 
PM sent...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Did I get the directions to everyone?! If I forgot, I'm postin it here!!!
Cross streets are Z. Williams Dr. and Cooper Farm Rd. Where I have it marked "the gate" is the enterace! Easy to see, and I'll have it marked clearly  All I ask is that the gate stays shut! We'll have the company of a couple cows!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

Is this the gate Snowy?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Yup! That be it!!! Its bout 100yds from turn onto Z Williams to the gate. You'll be able to see our campground area, where I'll be parked, from there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup! That be it!!! Its bout 100yds from turn onto Z Williams to the gate. You'll be able to see our campground area, where I'll be parked, from there.


 
You bringing the S'more fixins or you want me to?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You bringing the S'more fixins or you want me to?



I'll have the chocolate covered  My kids go through about 1/2 pound a day  

I'll be bringin s'mores stuff and probably burger stuff and hot dogs for Saturdays lunch.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh, and I GOT SOME 3D Targets!! Yall bring the stick n strings!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, slight change of plans!!

I have to go to Gwinnet County for a job interview on the 12th at noon. So I probably won't be at the property until 3 or 4pm but I'm gonna try and get there in the AM to get some things set up.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok, slight change of plans!!
> 
> I have to go to Gwinnet County for a job interview on the 12th at noon. So I probably won't be at the property until 3 or 4pm but I'm gonna try and get there in the AM to get some things set up.



Congratulations on the interview!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Sista!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 2, 2010)

I can be there as early as you need to help get setup...Just let me know as my drive is 3 hrs or so.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Congratulations on the interview!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Sista!


Thanks Sista!!! 


jmfauver said:


> I can be there as early as you need to help get setup...Just let me know as my drive is 3 hrs or so.....


I think about all that will need to be done, will be to put out the 3D targets for shooting. I'm gonna get the pit dug and rocked and get the camping areas figured out this weekend. I'll have more of an idea by Sunday 



Dixie Dawg said:


> Congrats on the interview!!!
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need me there in the morning, you know I'm only 5 minutes from there


Thanks Sista!  I will


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck on your interview Sis'..


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 5, 2010)

With the festivities of WAR III having begun I think it is time to jump this back up for those of us who could not attend for one reason or another.......


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 5, 2010)

Yup!!! The property will be ready for everyone by Friday   Can't wait to see yall there!!!!


----------



## Poppy D (Mar 6, 2010)

Snow hunter, Is this open to all, I'am new to forum have looked around alot and really enjoyed talking to some of the people on here and the forum has been good. I live in Gainesville on the jackson co side, so this is close, My I just pop in on Saturday some time. Poppy D


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 7, 2010)

Poppy D said:


> Snow hunter, Is this open to all, I'am new to forum have looked around alot and really enjoyed talking to some of the people on here and the forum has been good. I live in Gainesville on the jackson co side, so this is close, My I just pop in on Saturday some time. Poppy D



Of course!!! Come on over Poppy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll be bringing the Creek to this one.....


----------



## j_seph (Mar 7, 2010)

Candace and I may show up Friday evening to hang a little while


----------



## Poppy D (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks I will try to make it By on Sat. I hope all goes well. Be safe.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 8, 2010)

*...*



j_seph said:


> Candace and I may show up Friday evening to hang a little while


 


Poppy D said:


> Thanks I will try to make it By on Sat. I hope all goes well. Be safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Snowy, we gonna be dutch oven cookin at this shindig?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 8, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Hey Snowy, we gonna be dutch oven cookin at this shindig?



Sure!! I probably will be. Gonna have the griddle for breakfast too 

If someone could bring some tables, that'd be great!!! I just realized we don't have any


----------



## blues brother (Mar 8, 2010)

I wish I could make this one...Gotta go to savanna with the Bride.
I hope yall have half as much fun as I did at WARIII. Only half as much....Cause most folks couldnt live through all the fun I had at WAR.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 8, 2010)

I sure would like to come,but my $$ supply is a little too low.
See y'all at D.O.G. , if things are better!


----------



## duke13 (Mar 8, 2010)

Y'ALL QUIT MAKIN EXCUSES! 

2 weeks in a row is NOT too much to camp and have fun! 

And those of you that didn't attend WAR III.......

bring it on!

SnowHunter is putting a lot of effort into this.

 All you N GA , or any where else, Woodyites..... bring it on!!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 8, 2010)

This sounds like fun.  If I don't have a basketball game to go to in Macon, I may just bounce on down the road to meet a few of ya'll.  I'm hoping that my high school girl's basketball team will be playing in the State Championship game at 3 on Saturday, but they've gotta beat Laney at 4 on Thursday first.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 8, 2010)

Come one, Come ALLLLLLLLLLL!!!

We're excited to have yall down this comin weekend!! Really lookin forward to it!!!! We'll be gettin some things for lunch on Saturday. Burger meat and hot dogs, Chips, cups, ice, but if yall want other food....bring it on up!!! 

Mebe some could bring some extra firewood? I don't think my supply will last all weekend  

Will be gettin the targets in the next couple days, and we'll get em set up Friday!!! 

Na will prolly be there midday for a while Friday, while I'm in Gwinnet County. 

Yall just be sure and close the gate behind ya!!! The 2 small cows aren't gonna mess with us. The big bull will prolly be right curious, and come visit, but he's just a big baby


----------



## duke13 (Mar 9, 2010)

So......... who's coming?


----------



## blues brother (Mar 9, 2010)

I wish I could be there!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 9, 2010)

*Who?*



duke13 said:


> So......... who's coming?



ME


----------



## j_seph (Mar 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Come one, Come ALLLLLLLLLLL!!!
> 
> We're excited to have yall down this comin weekend!! Really lookin forward to it!!!! We'll be gettin some things for lunch on Saturday. Burger meat and hot dogs, Chips, cups, ice, but if yall want other food....bring it on up!!!
> 
> ...


 Did I hear Bull tipping on the schedule of events? or Was that a patty throwing contest?


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Come one, Come ALLLLLLLLLLL!!!
> 
> We're excited to have yall down this comin weekend!! Really lookin forward to it!!!! We'll be gettin some things for lunch on Saturday. Burger meat and hot dogs, Chips, cups, ice, but if yall want other food....bring it on up!!!
> 
> ...



So no one should wear RED!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 9, 2010)

I may try and ride up for the day.  I'll have to wait and see...

Can any guns be shot?  I could bring along a .22 or four...


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yall have a good one!!  We'll be in Dublin settin up grandpa's new tv and then Savannah to see the other grandparents and for St. Patricks day.  Hopefully it'll stay dry for yall


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 9, 2010)

Snowhunter,

I have 1 5ft table and 2 smaller ones that I am bringing...I started packing and making my list,all I got to get is some food , drinks and COFFEE.....


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 9, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS COME UP!!!! WOOOOOOT!!!!!
> 
> I'll be bringing my 3D target and prolly some deer burgers from my first season's buck   AAAAAAAAAAND I just might bring somethin' for a little archery trick shooting   So bring those bows!!
> 
> And bring your 10/22, Delt, even if we can't shoot them there,  I'd love to check it out!


I don't have any bows, but I'll bring what I can.. my Ruger 10-22 and the lil' pistol... and the big one if you wanna give it a whirl.  

If I bring food, I'll bring along some kicked up baked beans to go with the burgers and dogs..


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 9, 2010)

Okie dokie!! Bring the .22's!!! Those should be alright...we got some area;s with good natural backstops, and I got some swingin targets to shoot at!! 

Jason...sweet on the tables!!! 

Lee, hate we're gonna miss yall...but we'll see ya at D.O.G. 

I'm pickin up the 3D targets tomorrow!!!   I'll get em set up in the next few days


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 9, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Bring it!!  I ain't skeered!!    If we can't shoot them there, we can sneak out for a few and come shoot it up at my house... I live 5 minutes fom there, literally!



Done!   Can't wait to see ya touch one off on it!   



SnowHunter said:


> Okie dokie!! Bring the .22's!!! Those should be alright...we got some area;s with good natural backstops, and I got some swingin targets to shoot at!!
> 
> Jason...sweet on the tables!!!
> 
> ...



I got a swinging target I can bring as well.

I hope it's to where I can make it!


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 9, 2010)

*...*



Handgunner said:


> I may try and ride up for the day. I'll have to wait and see...
> 
> Can any guns be shot? I could bring along a .22 or four...


 
Sheila and I are trying to make it (work permitting)...hope to meet ya D...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like I won't make it either. Mrs. Sparky is havin some medical issues and potentially has surgery comin up on Friday. We'll find out more tomorrow. Y'all have fun, gonna miss seein' ya, again,,,,,


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 9, 2010)

*...*



Sparky1 said:


> Looks like I won't make it either. Mrs. Sparky is havin some medical issues and potentially has surgery comin up on Friday. We'll find out more tomorrow. Y'all have fun, gonna miss seein' ya, again,,,,,


 
Dang man.  Hope all is okay for y'all.  Good talking to ya the other day man.  I was looking forward to seeing you again.  Been a while.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 9, 2010)

*Good Luck*



Sparky1 said:


> Looks like I won't make it either. Mrs. Sparky is havin some medical issues and potentially has surgery comin up on Friday. We'll find out more tomorrow. Y'all have fun, gonna miss seein' ya, again,,,,,



Good luck...besides family is more important...tell your wife we are thinking of her...


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 9, 2010)

*...*



Dixie Dawg said:


> Hate to hear that, regardless of the cookout~ sending out some positive vibes for her!! Hope she gets better soon!


 
Yep...good vibes to you and yours Hugh...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Looks like I won't make it either. Mrs. Sparky is havin some medical issues and potentially has surgery comin up on Friday. We'll find out more tomorrow. Y'all have fun, gonna miss seein' ya, again,,,,,



Oh no Bro  I hate to hear this. Will be prayin for yall. Lemme know when yall know more, Ima be worried


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, it looks like its gonna be pretty soggy this weekend!!! We got some spots where we can be fairly well sheltered, but its gonna be a slippery one  

If any of yall got room to bring some big tarps...bring em up.. We can get em rigged up for a mini mass shelter  I'll be pickin a couple up Friday, and some 550 cord to tie em up with. 

Pray for warm sunshine the next few days  it'd sure help


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 19ft by 29ft tarp already packed.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have a 19ft by 29ft tarp already packed.....



 

Hopefully this weather eases up soon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

You should have good weather for the NEGA Sista. Unfortunately I won't be able to come hang with you. Mrs. Sparky got the word today that she'll go in Friday morning to have her gall bladder taken out, and Sparky Jr. has a soccer game in Saturday afternoon so I'm pretty much toast for comin by and wadin in the creek with you....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You should have good weather for the NEGA Sista. Unfortunately I won't be able to come hang with you. Mrs. Sparky got the word today that she'll go in Friday morning to have her gall bladder taken out, and Sparky Jr. has a soccer game in Saturday afternoon so I'm pretty much toast for comin by and wadin in the creek with you....



Awww  Well give her a hug for me.  One for you and Sparky Jr too!  There's always D.O.G. 

you sure we're posed to have good weather? I guess if not, we can play slip n slide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Awww  Well give her a hug for me. One for you and Sparky Jr too! There's always D.O.G.
> 
> you sure we're posed to have good weather? I guess if not, we can play slip n slide


 
Watch out for the cow patties.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Watch out for the cow patties.....



Guess what I'll be rakin the next few days?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Guess what I'll be rakin the next few days?


 
Ummm, not after all this rain you won't..........


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Ummm, not after all this rain you won't..........



I'll be spot checkin the camp area, rake and shovel in hand


----------



## j_seph (Mar 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'll be spot checkin the camp area, rake and shovel in hand


 Leave em and it could make things interesting.
Can the bull be rode?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Leave em and it could make things interesting.
> Can the bull be rode?


 
OHHHH, I am so hating that I am going to miss the first annual NEGA Bull Riding gathering....

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jgVHoWAJ0Nw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jgVHoWAJ0Nw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Leave em and it could make things interesting.
> Can the bull be rode?



nope!!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> nope!!


 Well darn, and here I was planning on doing some entertaining


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2010)

Thought we might ride up for a visit Saturday...................But we have a chance for a training day with Tucker, before a hunt test on Sunday.........................Ya'll have fun, and post lot's of pics!!


----------



## wickedjester (Mar 11, 2010)

I have first dibs on the cows....

I dont have a date.

Nicole,Am I banned from this event?


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 11, 2010)

What time is a good time to show....I am off and want to get started on a relaxing weekend asap......


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thought we might ride up for a visit Saturday...................But we have a chance for a training day with Tucker, before a hunt test on Sunday.........................Ya'll have fun, and post lot's of pics!!


Oh!!! Yall have fun! pics!!!



PAPPILLION said:


> I have first dibs on the cows....
> 
> I dont have a date.
> 
> Nicole,Am I banned from this event?


Of course you can come, Chris 



jmfauver said:


> What time is a good time to show....I am off and want to get started on a relaxing weekend asap......


Hmmm...I was gonna have Na get down there round lunch, to get some things set up. I won't be able to get there till around 4ish, due to the interview 

So anytime after 12ish would work 

Ok yall. We just got back from the property. Its a bit soggy. If ya have 2wd, we'll probably hafta tote ya in from the gate, (not very far) so we don't tear up the grass....

We found a fairly dry spot (not swamp :bounce) Thats got some decent flat area for tents and such, and a good clump of tree's to set the firepit. We didn't get anythin set up yet. Didn't want the bull eatin the tarps, or the rain makin the dugout firepit a swimmin pool  We'll get that done tomorrow!!  

Here;s some pictures!

This is the central area for the pit and such. Plenty of twigs for the pit, and no real grass to worry about damagin. We can sort of wall that area in with tarps to help with the wind/rain some as well.

The token bull and the 2 crazy cows 

Here's a picture of the firepit area from the upper side. 

This is the area just above the pit. Its flatter, decent drainage, and should be good for settin up tents


Its gonna be a wet one, but we look forward to havin yall


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 11, 2010)

After noon it is...Guess I can leave around 10 or so.....See ya there


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2010)

Was hopin to drop in but looks like saturday is not gunna work and sunday we are goin to visit the outlaws....er I mean inlaws. 

Yall have a blast


----------



## wandering cowboy (Mar 12, 2010)

OK I don't know if most of yall will see this til late, but I have to work some this weekend ( I work 2nd) I'll swing by the property around 1ish and be there til nic gets over there.  Shooting is ok so long as it doesn't sound like we're trying openin day of WWIII , 
The only big rules is Don't tear up the grass!!!!! and don't burn the place down or trash it up!!  LOL. 
 The two cows are a lil skittish and are prolly best left alone unless you know cows well, the bull, well you wanna try n ride him go for it, but he's a big baby so your on your own, when he decides to roll over and play dead with you on his back  LOL ( trust me , me and the guy that allowed us to us the property both rode bulls for a while, I don't advise that particular adventure).
All I ask I we take care of the place, have a good time time and a lot of fun!!!! The property manger said he might drift by for a visit so if you see a red dodge dually just talk him up, he's been debating trying an indoor archery tourney at his skating rink so he'll be talking about tha I'm sure, plus he's an avid hunter! 
Thanks in advance and I hope to see a few of yall this weekend between my spells of work !
Nathan


----------



## Full Pull (Mar 12, 2010)

Was trying to make it but had to leave Cumming and head to Fla .
Maby next time we were looking forward to meating with some new folks and do some arrow flinging.
Be safe and God bless.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 12, 2010)

*...*



Full Pull said:


> Was trying to make it but had to leave Cumming and head to Fla .
> Maby next time we were looking forward to meating with some new folks and do some arrow flinging.
> Be safe and God bless.


 
Sorry to hear that...aren't you from Iowa?  Thought I remembered my wife saying something to that effect...anyhow we are trying to make it tomorrow during the day and may bring a tent weather permitting...maybe we will get to meet you next time...be safe on your travels...


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I was hoping to ride down and hang out with ya'll for a few hours at least, but it doesn't look like I'm gonna make it.  I've just got too much that needs to be done before my hip surgery.  I'm hoping to get it all done by Thursday, so I can turkey hunt for 4 days before I get laid up for 6 weeks.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2010)

couple of pics from earlier this afternoon.  Weather was iffy, rainy and chilly.  Still fun to meet and greet and watch the kids and pets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like fun, wish I could have made it.
I hope they've all got their long john's on for tonight...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2010)

they had their camp blown away yesterday with a micro burst that lasted about 40 seconds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> they had their camp blown away yesterday with a micro burst that lasted about 40 seconds.


 
That's what happens when you camp with cows....


----------



## Full Pull (Mar 13, 2010)

pfharris1965 said:


> Sorry to hear that...aren't you from Iowa?  Thought I remembered my wife saying something to that effect...anyhow we are trying to make it tomorrow during the day and may bring a tent weather permitting...maybe we will get to meet you next time...be safe on your travels...



No we are from Florida born and bread.
Been working back and forth in NH for the past few years
but thats comming to an end soon.
Any how Y"all stay dry and have a good time.


----------



## Bigcountry30662 (Mar 14, 2010)

Im sorry I didnt get to make it I was wanting to stop by but had to work all weekend, maybe Ill get to make one of the gatherings soon been on here all this time and still havent had a chance to get to one...hope yall had fun


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2010)

Bigcountry30662 said:


> Im sorry I didnt get to make it I was wanting to stop by but had to work all weekend, maybe Ill get to make one of the gatherings soon been on here all this time and still havent had a chance to get to one...hope yall had fun


 
maybe you can make the one in May..


----------



## Bigcountry30662 (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope so


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 14, 2010)

I just got home...The weather played a big role in the low turn out...The property was really wide open,the only issue was the bull tried to get some water at 2am from the side of my tent 
( I thought it was a pig,until I came out and was staring at 1000pd of beef)...It was a great time no matter what and I am glad I spent the weekend....Now I am getting ready for DOG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, we just got home!!! What a crazy weekend! The weather didn't cooperate very well  but jmfauver stuck it out with us like a champ  Even after the bull got a taste of his tent 

Rain, wind, sleet, we stuck it out and had a great time!!!  Hopefully the next time, the weather cooperates better!

We had a few fleeting guests. PoppyD , Polecat and Mrs Polecat stopped by for a bit on Saturday. Boneboy drove all the way from WGA to see us!! Hoochfisher and MrMike came by Friday night, while I was out, and helped jmfauver after camp tried to blow away   Thanks Yall!!!!

A soggy fun weekend!! Can't wait to do it all again


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey SnowHunter,

Thanks for hosting me this weekend,I don't know if I would have stuck around with the crazy weather but you and your family made it worth the stay...See Ya at DOG II


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 14, 2010)

*...*

Wow...looks like a great time was had by all...Sheila and I had some work to do and the weather was not cooperative but we will definitely make the next one...

Would love to have met everyone...Thanks for the invite and for sharing the pics...that is what is so cool about Woody's is that when a gathering is had all are welcome...


----------



## Poppy D (Mar 14, 2010)

To all that I met on Sat, It was great to finally talk to some of you in person. I know it was wet but it looked like yall were hanging in with it. Thanks again and I hope to see more soon.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 14, 2010)

It was good to meet ya as well Poppy D,hope to see ya at DOG


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish we could have stayed longer. We enjoyed meeting everyone and feel like we missed out on a good time after we left.


----------



## duke13 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sorry i didn't make it Snowy! when our baseball game got cancelled my honey do list quadrupled!

Glad y'all had fun.


----------



## hoochfisher (Mar 15, 2010)

we wish we would have been able to come back saturday, but i had to baby sit my nephew while his mommy was in the hospital. she gave birth to his new bubba friday afternoon.

hope to stay longer next time,
brad


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 15, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> couple of pics from earlier this afternoon. Weather was iffy, rainy and chilly. Still fun to meet and greet and watch the kids and pets.


 
Whooty!  Looks like y'all had a great time!  Great looking bunch of folks there...love the comraderie in the pics from Woody's gatherings...


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2010)

Wish I could've made it,Snowy! Hope to see y'all at th' DOG!


----------



## pfharris1965 (Mar 18, 2010)

*...*



crackerdave said:


> Wish I could've made it,Snowy! Hope to see y'all at th' DOG!


----------

